
Working remotely – turn your nightmare into a dream - mirceasoaica
https://binarapps.com/blog/working-remotely-turn-your-nightmare-into-a-dream
======
herbst
I really don't understand the typical remote workers. Its like a normal job,
often with the same attendance time completely ignoring the different
timezones, plus the fact that you spend your free time changing places and/or
getting to know a place other than relaxing.

Disclaimer: I met quite a few of those, and most did not seem particular happy
with having fixed working hours.

